# los acompaña ("s" entre vocales)



## Gavril

Saludos,

Hace algún tiempo, miraba un noticiero en español (en un canal estadunidense), y oí a la presentadora decir algo así:

"Buenas tardes, los acompaña [nombre] ..."

Recuerdo que el "s" de la frase _lo*s* acompaña _era sonoro, o sea, sonaba al "z" del inglés _*z*ebra_, _*z*oom_, etc., y pensé que esta pronunciación se debía probablemente al entorno intervocálico (l*o*s *a*compaña).

¿Existe alguna tendencia dialectal en español a la sonorización del "s" entre vocales, o es que oí mal?

Os agradezco,
Gavril


----------



## Cal inhibes

En el español castizo se pronuncia claramente la s entre vocales. Solamente en algunas regiones se cambia el sonido por el de una jota. Es posible que la locutora de marras utilizara una s muy sibilante o, al contrario, algo sorda como la z española. Pero esto sería cuestión de estilo.
Saludos


----------



## micafe

> Solamente en algunas regiones se cambia el sonido por el de una jota.



O no se pronuncia..


----------



## levmac

Gavril said:


> Recuerdo que el "s" de la frase _lo*s* acompaña _era sonoro, o sea, sonaba al "z" del inglés _*z*ebra_, _*z*oom_, etc., y pensé que esta pronunciación se debía probablemente al entorno intervocálico (l*o*s *a*compaña).



Qué raro! Para mí, la s española nunca suena a la z inglesa. Puede ser que hay variaciones regionales que ignoro, pero personalmente creo que nos es muy importante como angloparlantes que dejamos de pronunciar la s así en palabras como "resumen" etc.


----------



## Cambria

En español no existe el sonido de la "s" sonora. Otra cosa es a que esa presentadora particular se le fuera el siseo, sin querer, en una ocasión concreta o que lo haga de forma habitual (pero porque ella pronuncia así, no porque sea norma).


----------



## Nipnip

Gavril said:


> Saludos,
> ¿Existe alguna tendencia dialectal en español a la sonorización del "s" entre vocales, o es que oí mal?
> 
> Os agradezco,
> Gavril



No necesariamente entre vocales, pero sí es un rasgo dialectal del norte de España y las tierras altas de Los Andes, Bolivia y Perú, el hacer unas eses muy silbantes.


----------



## Agró

Los catalanoparlantes, cuando hablan español, tienden a sonorizar la 's' intervocálica, tal como ocurre en catalán.
Por otra parte, en español sí existe la 's' sonora (transcrita /z/): de*s*de, i*s*la...; cuando aparece ante consonante sonora (d, l), se asimila.


----------



## micafe

Se me adelantó Agró. Cuando estudié fonética española en la universidad me hicieron caer en cuenta de una cantidad de sonidos que tiene el español de los que no sabemos.

Como bien dijo Agró, la "s" sonora sí existe, en palabras como "mi*sm*o" o cuando una palabra terminada en "s" va antes de otra que empieza por una consonante sonora: "en lo*s* *d*emá*s* *l*ugares..."

La "n" también cambia si va antes de ciertas consonantes: "I*n*glés". En este caso la pronunciamos con la parte de atrás de la lengua, no la de adelante. 

Antes de una "p" o una "b" la "n" se pronuncia como "m".

Como estos hay varios otros casos que como hispanoparlantes no captamos. pero es bueno saberlo para enseñar bien el idioma a un extranjero.


----------



## Cambria

Agró said:


> Los catalanoparlantes, cuando hablan español, tienden a sonorizar la 's' intervocálica, tal como ocurre en catalán.
> Por otra parte, en español sí existe la 's' sonora (transcrita /z/): de*s*de, i*s*la...; cuando aparece ante consonante sonora (d, l), se asimila.





micafe said:


> Se me adelantó Agró. Cuando estudié fonética española en la universidad me hicieron caer en cuenta de una cantidad de sonidos que tiene el español de los que no sabemos.
> 
> Como bien dijo Agró, la "s" sonora sí existe, en palabras como "mi*sm*o" o cuando una palabra terminada en "s" va antes de otra que empieza por una consonante sonora: "en lo*s* *d*emá*s* *l*ugares..."
> 
> La "n" también cambia si va antes de ciertas consonantes: "I*n*glés". En este caso la pronunciamos con la parte de atrás de la lengua, no la de adelante.
> 
> Antes de una "p" o una "b" la "n" se pronuncia como "m".
> 
> Como estos hay varios otros casos que como hispanoparlantes no captamos. pero es bueno saberlo para enseñar bien el idioma a un extranjero.



Pero la "s" en "mismo" no se pronuncia sonora. A menos que os refiráis a otro tipo de sonido distinto del que yo tengo en mente, de ninguna manera se pronuncia igual que la "s" sonora del inglés o del catalán (a menos, como señala Agró, que seas catalán y la pronuncies así por cuestión de costumbre o por tener un acento muy fuerte). La "s" de "mismo" se pronuncia igual que la de "casi".


----------



## Nipnip

Cambria said:


> Pero la "s" en "mismo" no se pronuncia sonora. A menos que os refiráis a otro tipo de sonido distinto del que yo tengo en mente, de ninguna manera se pronuncia igual que la "s" sonora del inglés o del catalán (a menos, como señala Agró, que seas catalán y la pronuncies así por cuestión de costumbre o por tener un acento muy fuerte). La "s" de "mismo" se pronuncia igual que la de "casi".


Nope, 

La s de *mismo*, *desde *o *isla*, se puede omitir o aspirar. La de *casi *no. Son dos sonidos diferentes.


----------



## duvija

Si, 
a) las [s] son diferentes antes de consonante o a fin de frase. Antes de consonantes, depende de la consonante que la sigue (recuerden [ajko, ejginse]. A fin de frase, va desde [s], pasando por , hasta cero. Ojo que para los que no pronunciamos mucho las [s] finales, hay variación, de la que no nos damos cuenta, en la vocal que la precede (o sea que nunca dudamos si es plural o singular).
b) En la [s] intervocálica, algo de la sonorizaci'on se puede trasmitir a la s intervocálica. Se puede demostrar con... si, obvio..., espectrogramas.
c) Como dijeron, tenemos muchos más sonidos raros que los que creemos tener. Un nativo de español que nunca estudió otro idioma, no tiene ni idea de la variación en los sonidos nativos. Cosa buena, porque la variación es automática. Si la Academia nos tiene que decir cómo pronunciarla, es que no es fonéticamente adecuada.


----------



## Gabriel

micafe said:


> Como bien dijo Agró, la "s" sonora sí existe, en palabras como "mi*sm*o" o cuando una palabra terminada en "s" va antes de otra que empieza por una consonante sonora: "en lo*s* *d*emá*s* *l*ugares..."


Puede ser que en algún lugar sea así, pero aquí las eses de esos ejemplos no son sonoras sino sordas pero aspiradas, similares al sonido de la h en "hat" en inglés.



> Antes de una "p" o una "b" la "n" se pronuncia como "m".


Es que antes de "p" o "b" va siempre "m", nunca "n". Incluso un sufijo como "in" cambia a "im" cuando la letra que sigue es una "p" o "b".

IN*ú*til e IN*v*erosímil, pero IM*p*osible e IM*b*atible.


----------



## Cambria

Nipnip said:


> Nope,
> 
> La s de *mismo*, *desde *o *isla*, se puede omitir o aspirar. La de *casi *no. Son dos sonidos diferentes.





duvija said:


> Si,
> a) las [s] son diferentes antes de consonante o a fin de frase. Antes de consonantes, depende de la consonante que la sigue (recuerden [ajko, ejginse]. A fin de frase, va desde [s], pasando por , hasta cero. Ojo que para los que no pronunciamos mucho las [s] finales, hay variación, de la que no nos damos cuenta, en la vocal que la precede (o sea que nunca dudamos si es plural o singular).
> b) En la [s] intervocálica, algo de la sonorizaci'on se puede trasmitir a la s intervocálica. Se puede demostrar con... si, obvio..., espectrogramas.
> c) Como dijeron, tenemos muchos más sonidos raros que los que creemos tener. Un nativo de español que nunca estudió otro idioma, no tiene ni idea de la variación en los sonidos nativos. Cosa buena, porque la variación es automática. Si la Academia nos tiene que decir cómo pronunciarla, es que no es fonéticamente adecuada.





De acuerdo, quizá haya varios sonidos de "s" que no he detectado nunca (a mí siguen pareciéndome igual al oído, pero es que supongo que son diferencias bastante sutiles), pero una cosa es que se pueda aspirar u omitir una "s" (que eso sí que lo veo en distintos acentos) y otra que suene sonora. El sonido de la "s" sonora lo identifico bien, en catalán se distingue perfectamente la "s" sorda de la sonora, y no he oído nunca en castellano el sonido de la sonora en ninguna palabra. En inglés sí (aunque debo admitir que nunca sé cuándo se debe pronunciar de una manera o de otra), pero en castellano, no.


----------



## Gavril

Cambria said:


> Pero la "s" en "mismo" no se pronuncia sonora. A menos que os refiráis a otro tipo de sonido distinto del que yo tengo en mente, de ninguna manera se pronuncia igual que la "s" sonora del inglés o del catalán (a menos, como señala Agró, que seas catalán y la pronuncies así por cuestión de costumbre o por tener un acento muy fuerte). La "s" de "mismo" se pronuncia igual que la de "casi".



Puede que la "s" de _mismo_ sea más sonora que la de por ej. _suegro, _pero la sonorización será más sutil que en la "z" del inglés _zebra._

Recuerdo que tuve que aprender a quitarle la sonorización a _mismo_, pues cuando era más novato en español lo solía pronunciar a la inglesa.


----------



## Agró

107. _S_ sonora. -Alveolar fricativa sonora: ort. _s_, fon. z. Articulación: glotis, sonora; los demás órganos, como en la _s_ descrita en el párrafo anterior; tensión muscular, débil. La _s_ sonora aparece únicamente, en nuestra lengua, en posición final de sílaba, precediendo inmediatamente a otra consonante sonora; en cualquier otra posición su presencia es anormal y esporádica. Es siempre, asimismo, una articulación breve y suave; la pronunciación lenta o fuerte impide su sonorización, reapareciendo en su lugar la _s_ sorda. Ejemplos: _esbelto_ [ezˈβelto], _mismo _[mizmo], _asno_ [ˈazno], _isla_ [ˈizla], _rasgo _[ˈrazɡo], _las botas_ [laz ˈbotas], _las manos _[laz ˈmanos], _los huesos_ [loz ˈwesos], _dos hierros_ [doz ˈʝerros].

T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunción española_. Madrid, 1982.

Gabriel, no te dejes engañar por las convenciones ortográficas. Cuando pronunciamos i*n*verosímil e i*m*posible, hacemos el mismo sonido, la bilabial m.


----------



## micafe

Cambria said:


> Pero la "s" en "mismo" no se pronuncia sonora. A menos que os refiráis a otro tipo de sonido distinto del que yo tengo en mente, de ninguna manera se pronuncia igual que la "s" sonora del inglés o del catalán (a menos, como señala Agró, que seas catalán y la pronuncies así por cuestión de costumbre o por tener un acento muy fuerte). La "s" de "mismo" se pronuncia igual que la de "casi".



Eso depende de tu acento. Puede no ser tan fuerte como el sonido de la 'Z' en inglés, pero no es el mismo sonido de la 'S' en "casi".



Gabriel said:


> Es que antes de "p" o "b" va siempre "m", nunca "n". Incluso un sufijo como "in" cambia a "im" cuando la letra que sigue es una "p" o "b".
> 
> IN*ú*til e IN*v*erosímil, pero IM*p*osible e IM*b*atible.



La ortografía dicta que antes de 'P' o 'B' vaya una 'M', pero solo cuando se trata de una palabra. En frases donde la 'N' se junta con una de esas dos consonantes, le historia es otra. Se escribe 'N' pero se pronuncia *'M'*: "Él vive e*n B*ogotá" - "María se casó co*n* *P*edro"



Agró said:


> Gabriel, no te dejes engañar por las convenciones ortográficas. Cuando pronunciamos i*n*verosímil e i*m*posible, hacemos el mismo sonido, la bilabial m.



 De acuerdo, Agró


----------



## Gabriel

Agró said:


> Gabriel, no te dejes engañar por las convenciones ortográficas. Cuando pronunciamos i*n*verosímil e i*m*posible, hacemos el mismo sonido, la bilabial m.


Es cierto (a menos que uses la V labiodental)



			
				micafe said:
			
		

> La ortografía dicta que antes de 'P' o 'B' vaya una 'M', pero solo cuando se trata de una palabra. En frases donde la 'N' se junta con una de esas dos consonantes, le historia es otra. Se escribe 'N' pero se pronuncia 'M': "Él vive en Bogotá" - "María se casó con Pedro"


Nuevamente, muy cierto.


----------



## ♪ashtrayheart♪

Agró said:


> Gabriel, no te dejes engañar por las convenciones ortográficas. Cuando pronunciamos i*n*verosímil e i*m*posible, hacemos el mismo sonido, la bilabial m.



Acá en Colombia, por lo menos en Bogotá, pronunciamos bastante distinto _inverosímil_ e_ imposible_, pues la _V_ se pronuncia dental, lo que permite que la n se escuche como tal.


----------



## duvija

♪ashtrayheart♪ said:


> Acá en Colombia, por lo menos en Bogotá, pronunciamos bastante distinto _inverosímil_ e_ imposible_, pues la _V_ se pronuncia dental, lo que permite que la n se escuche como tal.



¿Pronuncian distinto la 'b' de la 'v'? O pasa todo a 'v' como en Chile?


----------



## ♪ashtrayheart♪

duvija said:


> ¿Pronuncian distinto la 'b' de la 'v'? O pasa todo a 'v' como en Chile?



La _B_ la pronunciamos con ambos labios. La _V_ con los dientes superiores sobre el labio inferior.


----------



## duvija

♪ashtrayheart♪ said:


> La _B_ la pronunciamos con ambos labios. La _V_ con los dientes superiores sobre el labio inferior.



¿En serio? está descrito en algún trabajo publicado??


----------



## aloofsocialite

He oído que en algunas zonas enseñan a los niños en el colegio a diferenciar entre la pronunciación de la be y la uve / ve chica.  Me dijo esto mismo una amiga de Bolivia, que siempre creía que era de lo más normal hasta que vino a Estados Unidos.  Siempre me acordaré del día cuando ella discutió con nuestra profe de lingüística española sobre la existencia de la fricativa labiodental sonora (/v/) en el español.  Al parecer, existe, y además se ha incorporado en los libros de texto en algunas regiones (al menos en Bolivia).  Ahora, ¿por qué les enseñarán esto?  Pues, ni idea.


----------



## ♪ashtrayheart♪

duvija said:


> ¿En serio? está descrito en algún trabajo publicado??



Tal como dice *aloofsocialite*, acá nos enseñan de toda la vida a diferenciar entre ambas para desarrollar el oído y poder reconocer fácilmente con cuál de las "bes" se escribe una palabra. La verdad no sé si existe algún trabajo publicado en Colombia que describa la forma en que pronunciamos las letras; sólo te hablo desde la vida cotidiana *dujiva*, que a fin de cuentas es lo que importa.


----------



## vertebrado

Dejare mi experiencia como español:

Cuando estudie en el colegio la profesora de "Lengua Española" nos dijo que la distincion entre "b" y "v" era tal y como comenta _ashtrayheart: _la v se realiza con las paletas ligeramente sobre el labio inferior a diferencia de la b en la que no intervienen los dientes. Ademas nos dijo que esa distincion era habitual en España unos 50 años atras y especialmente en la zona de Valencia pero que en la actualidad se habia generalizado pronunciar la v como la b. 

Desde entonces procuro pronunciarlas de forma distinta aunque soy consciente de que la mayoria de las veces me sale igual y solo hago la diferencia cuando quiero remarcar una palabra o estoy dictando algo. A mis amigos extranjeros cuando me piden ayuda para aprender español siempre les remarco la diferencia.


----------



## Rubns

Yo nunca las diferencio y siempre me enseñaron que se pronunciaban igual. De hecho esta es una de las causas por las que a muchos hispanohablantes les cuesta distinguir "v" y "b" hablando inglés. No es raro escuchar a españoles decir: "beri" para "very".


----------



## duvija

Rubns tiene razón. Y se lo enseñaron bien.

A nosotros también las maestritas de primaria nos explicaban lo de la b labial y la v labiodental y cuando hacían un dictado, trataban de pronunciarlas pero la mitad de las veces se distraian y no las diferenciaban. Hace ya muchos años que en español,  NO hay ninguna diferencia entre las dos, pero las enseñan para evitar faltas de ortografía, lo que no sirve de mucho porque es uno de los ' errores' más comunes.

Al que dice que en algún lugar se hace la diferencia en la vida diaria, en la calle, le sugiero que escuche bien y va a ver que no sucede. (esto para ashtrayhart, que temo que está convencida de algo que la literatura en lingüística aclara que no existe.)

Lo que si hay, en lugares de Chile (no sé si en todo el país. No estudié nada sobre el norte chileno) donde se pronuncia todo como [v], o sea que se neutraliza también, pero a [v] en lugar de *. 

No se hagan mala sangre si se dan cuenta que todos neutralizamos a /b/ (o sea a las dos 'b', la oclusiva y la aproximante).*


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hola duvija:

No pretendía imponerles una opinión no bienvenida, solo quería comentarles lo que me aseguró una boliviana de pura cepa. Lo tengo muy claro que en el habla castiza no se distingue entre ambos sonidos y yo sigo articulándolas sin distinción alguna.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## duvija

aloofsocialite said:


> Hola duvija:
> 
> No pretendía imponerles una opinión no bienvenida, solo quería comentarles lo que me aseguró una boliviana de pura cepa. Lo tengo muy claro que en el habla castiza no se distingue entre ambos sonidos y yo sigo articulándolas sin distinción alguna.
> 
> Un cordial saludo



No pongo en duda lo que te dijo tu boliviana de pura cepa. El problema es querer enseñarle a los chicos lo que no escuchan en la calle. Una macana.


----------



## Doraemon-

En castellano no existe el FONEMA de la s-sonora, pero sí existe el sonido. Por ejemplo en "isla" o en "es mío" la mayor parte de hispanoparlantes pronunciamos sin darnos cuenta una s sonora ('z' en alfabeto fonético internacional)
Es algo que ocurre con muchas consontantes. Por ejemplo para nosotros es la misma b la de "burro" que la de "cantaba", pero para ciertos extranjeros o para un fonetista no lo es. Es decir: mismo fonema pero distinta fonética. Hay muchos otros ejemplos, con bastantes consonantes. De hecho es algo con lo que identificamos bastante a los extranjeros, si dicen por ejemplo "sabes lo que te digo" con dos eses sordas. No oimos ningun fonema incorrecto, pero "algo suena raro". La razón es que nosotros sin darnos cuenta pronunciamos fonéticamente "sabez", con la segunda s sonora. Para nosotros mentalmente es la misma s, una s sorda, la única que hay, pero cuando un extranjero que ha aprendido con libros y clases y no de oído dice "sabess" pronunciando una s sorda, los nativos vemos algo raro, un deje, un algo que no cuadra.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcripción_fonética_del_español_con_el_AFI#Ejemplos_sonoros


----------



## Doraemon-

vertebrado said:


> la profesora de "Lengua Española" nos dijo que la distincion entre "b" y "v" era tal y como comenta _ashtrayheart: _la v se realiza con las paletas ligeramente sobre el labio inferior a diferencia de la b en la que no intervienen los dientes. Ademas nos dijo que esa distincion era habitual en España unos 50 años atras y especialmente en la zona de Valencia pero que en la actualidad se habia generalizado pronunciar la v como la b.



Sigue siendo asi en el castellano que se habla en Valencia (no tanto en la ciudad como en el resto de la comunidad, ya que es una influencia del valenciano y en la ciudad ya se habla muy poco), pero yo diría que para todo el resto del hispanoparlantes de España y de América V y B son exactamente el mismo fonema e indistinguibles. Es la primera noticia que tengo de que en Colombia sí que pronuncian la V. Igual en la escuela les enseñan a diferenciarla para identificarla en los dictados, pero me da a mí que en la lengua oral no lo hacen. A los únicos que he oído usar la V en castellano es a valencianos.


----------



## duvija

Doraemon- said:


> En castellano no existe el FONEMA de la s-sonora, pero sí existe el sonido. Por ejemplo en "isla" o en "es mío" la mayor parte de hispanoparlantes pronunciamos sin darnos cuenta una s sonora ('z' en alfabeto fonético internacional)
> Es algo que ocurre con muchas consontantes. Por ejemplo para nosotros es la misma b la de "burro" que la de "cantaba", pero para ciertos extranjeros o para un fonetista no lo es. Es decir: mismo fonema pero distinta fonética. Hay muchos otros ejemplos, con bastantes consonantes. De hecho es algo con lo que identificamos bastante a los extranjeros, si dicen por ejemplo "sabes lo que te digo" con dos eses sordas. No oimos ningun fonema incorrecto, pero "algo suena raro". La razón es que nosotros sin darnos cuenta pronunciamos fonéticamente "sabez", con la segunda s sonora. Para nosotros mentalmente es la misma s, una s sorda, la única que hay, pero cuando un extranjero que ha aprendido con libros y clases y no de oído dice "sabess" pronunciando una s sorda, los nativos vemos algo raro, un deje, un algo que no cuadra.
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcripción_fonética_del_español_con_el_AFI#Ejemplos_sonoros



Lástima que no agregaron el ejemplo de ' mosca' [moxka], donde esa 's' (antes de k/g) es una clara 'j' ([x] en el AFI)


----------



## Doraemon-

duvija said:


> Lástima que no agregaron el ejemplo de ' mosca' [moxka], donde esa 's' (antes de k/g) es una clara 'j' ([x] en el AFI)


Bueno, sí, pero solo en la mancha y sobre todo en José Bono


----------



## Cenzontle

Hola, Gavril. 
Espero que puedas disfrutar de toda esta discusión de si hay, o no hay, [v] en español, 
a pesar de que tu pregunta tuviera que ver sólo con *la* /s/ sonora intervocálica.


> ¿Existe alguna tendencia dialectal en español a la sonorización de *la* "s" entre vocales,...?


Según el librito _Spanish Pronunciation in the Americas_, de D. Lincoln Canfield (pág. 48),
"In the central core of Ecuador, from north of Quito to far south of Ambato, [...] almost uniquely in America, -/s/ word final before a vowel is [z] (_las aguas_ [laz ágwas])."


----------



## Nipnip

Cenzontle said:


> Hola, Gavril.
> Espero que puedas disfrutar de toda esta discusión de si hay, o no hay, [v] en español,
> a pesar de que tu pregunta tuviera que ver sólo con *la* /s/ sonora intervocálica.
> 
> Según el librito _Spanish Pronunciation in the Americas_, de D. Lincoln Canfield (pág. 48),
> "In the central core of Ecuador, from north of Quito to far south of Ambato, [...] almost uniquely in America, -/s/ word final before a vowel is [z] (_las aguas_ [laz ágwas])."



No sólo ahí, también en las tierras altas de Bolivia, Perú y quizá también en el Paraguay.


----------



## Gavril

Nipnip said:


> No sólo ahí, también en las tierras altas de Bolivia, Perú y quizá también en el Paraguay.



¿Y en el caribe? Según recuerdo, la presentadora de la cita original ("los acompaña") era de origen puertorriqueño, pero la emisora era estadounidense: quizá la pronunciación de la "s" reflejaba otro(s) dialecto(s) que la presentadora había encontrado en este país.


----------



## Nipnip

Gavril said:


> ¿Y en el caribe? Según recuerdo, la presentadora de la cita original ("los acompaña") era de origen puertorriqueño, pero la emisora era estadounidense: quizá la pronunciación de la "s" reflejaba otro(s) dialecto(s) que la presentadora había encontrado en este país.


Hasta donde yo sé el fenómeno sólo se da en las zonas que enlisté y en partes del norte de España. Las hablas del Caribe se caracterizan por la aspiración de la s, no me extrañaría que la presentadora haya caído en hipercorreción y sobrepronunciado la S.


----------



## Gavril

Nipnip said:


> Las hablas del Caribe se caracterizan por la aspiración de la s, no me extrañaría que la presentadora haya caído en hipercorreción y sobrepronunciado la S.



A mí también me ocurrió esta posibilidad. Sería interesante saber en más detalle que tales "eses" se han producido por hipercorreción de la _s _aspirada.


----------



## ♪ashtrayheart♪

Volviendo a lo de la v y la b.. (qué pena ser tan insistente :$) y al mirar información de fuentes objetivas, me he dado cuenta que es verdad lo que han dicho mis compañeros foreros de España. Sin embargo, existe una salvedad que es a la que yo me refería y la resalto en negrilla:


> El sonido [v]  históricamente no formaba parte del español por lo que es casi  inexistente en el habla hispana, excepto para los extranjeros e  hispanohablantes afectados por la influencia de otros idiomas (como los  hispanohablantes en países anglófonos o residentes cercanos a países lusófonos),  *y para aquellos que hacen una diferenciación entre "b" y "v" en su  hablar enfático, influidos por el sistema educativo de sus países.* No  obstante, existe en español el sonido [v] como alófono en una "f" en contacto con una consonante sonora; por ejemplo, _Dafne_ [ˈdavne],  así como alófono de /b/ tras una s aspirada en partes del sur de  España. En los demás casos, un nativo del idioma español (especialmente  sin estudios lingüísticos) no nota diferencia entre el sonido "v" y "b".


Lamento la extensión de esta discusión y pido disculpas a Gavril por usar, junto con los otros foreros, este hilo para discutir otras cuestiones.


----------



## davoosh

La eze cahi no ezihte en argunah parteh d'Andaluzía...


----------



## M_Lavigne1

Este tema me interesa mucho. Como no ser nativo, mi acento es una mezcla de tantas regiones. ¡Seguro que sueno ridículo!


----------



## Cambria

M_Lavigne1 said:


> Este tema me interesa mucho. Como no ser nativo, mi acento es una mezcla de tantas regiones. ¡Seguro que sueno ridículo!



Así es como me siento yo cuando hablo inglés, también


----------



## Rubns

Sin escuchar a la presentadora, estoy casi seguro que aspira las eses, quiso pronunciarla y le salió una "medio ese". Donde yo vivo (que aspiramos las eses) es muy común que si alguien quiere hablar más "correctamente" acabe pronunciando las "s" intervocálicas un poco "vibrantes" para no pronunciarlas totalmente y quedar demasiado "fisno".


----------

